# Picked up a nice Mattel Bronco today.  Tomorrow, 2 Stingrays!



## Crazy8 (Mar 24, 2014)

Picked up this nice Mattel Bronco today for $110.  Needs the Vrroom motor and a little TLC.  Tomorrrow I'm picking up 2 '60s Stingrays for $25 each. 

I'll provide photos when I get back with the Stingrays.


----------

